# High Quality Cables



## keithsplace (Nov 26, 2010)

I make most of my own cables. I'am a sound tech and own a small production co.
So I make my own mic, patch, speaker and most all of my cables.
I think there is a point at witch money is well spent and waisted when it comes to cables.
Yes there is a difference. I did a lot of research on this and found that when it comes to speaker
cables, anything more than the proper gauge of wire and connectors to handle the signal and length is money waisted.
When it comes to sigal path cables, as in audio input, patch, and amp feed wires is another story.
I use only studio grade cables.. now these are not boutique cables hyped up with fancy claims.
But well made, incredibly well sheilded and I use only high quality solder and connectors.
This is where money is well spent in my oppinion, as this is where noise and interference, phase
distortion and many sound issues can start, once noise gets in the signal path at this point, you can't get it out, even with the best equipment.
You can check out some of them at my site which I will post after I get 5 posts.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I would have to agree that interconnects have more bearing on system performance than speaker cabels.
Any thoughts on the effects of premium power cords ?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. We hope that you will become part of the HTS community and enjoy both contributing to help others and find value in what others have posted.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, keithsplace!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good to have you aboard! :T


----------



## keithsplace (Nov 26, 2010)

About the same as speaker cables, (in my opinion). I am an electrician by trade.
Sound tech by second income and passion.
Other than being the proper gauge to handle the peak demand of the equipment it supplies.
Overkill is overkill. If it can handle over the maximum amperage that the equipment requires
and the outlet/extention/power strip that supplies it is at the rated power, it should be sufficiant.
Today equipment power supplies are designed fairly well and most quality equipment will have
sufficiant filters and headroom to handle and produce the specs engineered into the equipment.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

I too make my own cables. I'm an engineer by trade, but have a small side business doing HT installs, wiring, odd jobs, etc (although I haven't had much time for it).

I use mostly production stuff like Canare, Belden, etc. I will argue that there is a good price point for quality with signal and speaker wires, but it can move to overkill quickly. For instance, you can get cheap RCA's and solder them on, or the Caranre crimps, which you can use to pick up equipment 

For speaker wire, I like the slightly expensive stuff because it has a higher strand count -- not because I'm worried about skin effect or other very slight distortions, but because the high strand count is more flexible and easier to run, bundle, and handle. 

But ever since I got all my tools, I've only bought HDMI cables. It's a liberating feeling 

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## keithsplace (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes I make most of my cables, using Mogami, Canare, and sometimes Belden, depending on what the pupose. I have never made my HDI's though, I usually use Better Cables or other high grade brand for those. I do feel there is a difference there, proof is in the picture.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I found with HDMI, the extra money is usually worth it for the connector. Some true "cheapies" have a loose fitting connector that needs all strain off it or it wiggles loose. The better ones (but still cheap compared to Monster / Audioquest /etc) from Blue Jeans, Parts Express, and even Monoprice -- they usually have a tighter fit.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with the basic message - quality cables are what you need, and expensive does not equal quality


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I classify cables into 4 categories. 

Everyday good cables: Monoprice
Superior cable construction: Blue Jeans Cable
Best cable construction: Tributaries
Best all around: DIY

I have been burned money-wise by supposedly more high-end cables. One brand in particular worked just fine, but I paid more for what I trusted to be superior quality. Sadly mistaken.
At the time (a few years ago) I was reading an article on cables, when one of the writers warned against buying cables with jacketed connectors.

I had a couple of those, and for giggles stripped off the shrink tubing from the connector shell. After loosening the shell found very shoddy soldering. This was true for both ends of the cable. I don't know the odds of just getting a bad 'lot' at random, but I swore never to buy cables with jacketed connectors again. They cables still worked, but I was paying more for a name, when I thought I was paying for quality.

Actually, by the criteria I cited I think Monster are well made cables. But way overpriced for what they are.

Anyway, that's my take, and there are 8,000,000 lives in the Naked City, this has just been one them.


----------

